# Cage size for a Flemish Giant?



## MiserySmith

I'm considering getting a flemmie after reading a ton about them. I've only had dwarfs and dwarf mixes in the past, so it'll be a huge leap. I'm trying to find out how big the cage should be, whether they can use levels, stuff like that. If I end up not having the space for it, the spare room is going to be converted I guess. :upsidedown:


----------



## tristaw.

I'm from Nova Scotia too  I just got a Flemish Giant a few weeks ago. He has the whole kitchen to himself. everything else was too small. He is such a beautiful boy, in temperament as much as in looks. He is very very cuddly, very needy and demands a lot of attention which he gets in spades.
He couldn't stand any close enclosures and the kitchen is a high traffic area so he gets a lot of attention. Both my bunnies run more than 6 hours a day out of their enclosures.
I'd have them both out all the time because I'm not a believer in cages but until they are fixed, it has to be.
Good luck with whatever decision you make. The spare room sounds like a wonderful idea.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

I would not go smaller than 2X4ft, and that should not be used all the time. Flemish Giants are large and it would be like having a 15 pound dog in a crate all the time. Adding a pen to the cage would be a good idea to give the rabbit more room to move around. A x-pen can be a great cage for a rabbit, most of the dog ones cover an 4X4ft area. If you have the space, you could use the x-pen to make a 4X6ft area in addition to the cage. 
A level/shelf might not be the best idea as it might not support the weight very well. You would need to make sure it can hold the weight of the rabbit. You should also have a ramp so the rabbit doesn't have to jump up and down as that could damage the joints.


----------



## tamsin

Yep, I agree a cage is not big enough to shut a flemish in for more that a short break while you tidy up or similar. I wouldn't bother with a cage at all really, spend the money on a pen or two linked pens or bunny proofing the room.


----------



## MiserySmith

The cage was only going to be used for nights/when I'm not home to watch it. I can't give it full run of the house because of the other animals. A dog that I don't trust even around the cats(Loves to chase them) and 2 kittens that haven't been around anything except guinea pigs and used to be strays. The other two cats love any rabbits I've had and ended up being their supervised cuddlepartner.
I suppose I'll be converting the spare room then. What could I use as a litterbox? And whats a cheap way to cover all the carpet up? The room is 9X10, so definitely will be big enough.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

we use cardboard on the floor. Cheap and easy to get and totally disposable.


----------



## tamsin

The room sounds great and will give you plenty of room for toys, everything needs to be larger so just a tunnel or hiding box soon fills up space in a cage/pen.

A plastic underbed storage box makes a good large litter tray that's not too expensive. A small plastic dog bed (if you can get one without holes in the bottom) is another alternative. About 2'x18" gives them room for poop one end and hay the other. 

A piece of lino is another alternative to cover carpet.


----------



## Dulmit

Flemmies are fun. It may just be a personality thing, but my flemie doesn't like to go up off the ground level. Wood construction though for ramps (18lbs is a bit heavy for cardboard). Space does fill up quickly, but after a few months they don't feel that big, other bunnies just look small.


----------



## Suz

Muppet is completely opposite. She LOVES to jump up on her shelf! She spends her entire day up there. She is in a 6 ft x 3ft hutch right now with a playhouse that is attached, but she will be moving indoors with us eventually. She will then be staying in our downstairs ceramic tile bathroom when we are away, and then have the run of our downstairs level (family room and playroom) when we are home. 

I agree with the no cage idea. Although Muppet isn't into exercise and sleeps most of the time, so do cats. And we don't put cats in cages! 


Sorry Miz - I didn't see your other post about not being able to keep bun bun free range. I would just do a big cage at night and maybe a pen or the spare bedroom during the day.


----------



## FlemishGiant

Flemish Giants are great pets! My Flemish Giants seem to be higher energy than my mini lop mixes. I would remand the minimum a 6x3 cage. But keep your flemmie indoors because they are very prone to heat stroke and be sure the cage is solid floor because a wire floor will cause soar hocks. Levels in a cage is FANTASTIC! Rabbits need to keep those back legs strong so having more than one level is great!

Good luck with your Flemmie!

:bunnyhug: Lots of Love from Laika, Bobbie, Sparkles (flemmie) and Lilliee (flemmie)


----------



## FlemishGiant

I have a extra large cat box which is big enough for my flemish as she is only 2 months old. but when full grown get short storage box


----------



## oliver&penelope

I got a flemish about two months ago. She is about 5 months old now, so she isn't fully grown. I have an extra large dog cage for her. Right now it's big enough for her to lay stretched out and move around. Of course she isn't in there all of the time. I'm hoping to eventually eliminate her cage. But that can only happen if she bonds with my other rabbit. Flemish giants are great rabbits! They call them gentle giants....very loving and cuddley an playful.


----------



## Troller

Proud owner of two Flemish for over a year now. Love my buns. Anyways, I made them an 8ft x 4ft NIC cage with a 6ft x 4ft second floor with two ramps. Now while I have them in a 15ft x 8ft room with plenty of out time in the apartment, they love their cage area and it makes clean up a little easier. I laid out two rubber horse stall mats which they find comfortable and i find easy to clean and durable. My whole set up cost me a total I'd figure of +300 dollars but I truly believe they could not get anything more comfortable that came premade. For a litter box I use a large 3ft x 2ft x 7in cement mixing tub. Gives them plenty of room even when their both in it at the same time. Wood stove pellets as the litter makes it affordable to do that.


----------



## PaGal

I have had my flemmie buck since 10 weeks old and he is now 1 1/2 yrs old. I love him completely even when he has been bad eating my door trim. When I first got him he was kept in a medium sized dog crate which worked as his litter box and he were smaller. He now has an extra large dog cage. During the day except when I am not home he has free run of a larger sized room. 

He doesn't run around like he did when he was younger. He will hop around a bit but most of his exercise he gets running around me when I clean his cage or going bonkers when it is time for feeding.

I would just leave him out if it was just him (I also have tow female buns) except for the fact that somehow (maybe him, maybe the dog) his one baby gate got knocked down and he escaped. Things weren't so bad that time but not all of the house is bun proof.

He has a large cat litter box for his litter box. Ocassionally he will miss and not get his bottom in all the way, usually when he is munching hay that has fallen from his hay rack hanging in front of his litter box into the front of the litter box. 

I would say that get a cage or build one as big as you have the room for and can afford. You never know when something could happen and your bun may need to be in there more than usual.


----------



## FlemishGiant

Oh really? My Flemish came from a grad champion breeder and shes 2-3 months and almost weighs 15lbs :/ Mine is actuly quite mean, (not spayed yet) and she is know a teen... But she is very cuddly!! And if ur buns arnt yet get them spayes/neutered. it will help bonding


----------



## FreezeNkody

This is my flemmies cage. He's 14 weeks. And it suits him well. It's actually a chicken coop I bought. He loves it!


----------



## FreezeNkody




----------



## FlemishGiant

They sound so spoiled  Mine lives in a 10 x 8 air conditioned shed, i call it the cottontail cottage  My bunny cant manage to keep her bum in a box that big!! i legit have one of those long under the bed containers and she can barley keep her fat bum in that!! Shes so goofy but i love her to pieces! Do yours ever run up to the cage door to play? Mine doesnt...at least not yet. I just rescued her a few weeks ago from the streets in North port, FL. I think shes still a little scared, living outside her whole life than moving into a giant area all to herself, she probably have no idea what to do with it. Poor baby  But incase if your wondering if i would re home her because shes not as friendly, the answer is HECK NO. Some one thought that last time. My friend did that once, and i was just about ready to screem at her because she did that to 3 others because they would always run away... -.-

She is 15 and im 13, its sad i know not all rabbits will be cuddly and sweet while others are, and that you should just exept them for who they are.


:happyrabbit: Have a Hoppy day


----------



## FlemishGiant

I was talking about if their an adult  And i have a 10 x 8 free range air conditioned shed with a 12 ft run for my Flemmie  Yours seems very sweet!


Lots of :bunnyhug: (bunny hugs) from Sparkles (steel flemish giant), Bobbie (Mini lop), Laika (lion lop), Texas Thunder (florida white) and Lilliee (Grey flemish Giant. Name pronounced Lily)


----------



## FlemishGiant

Very nice cage!! I bet he does love it! Its only Fit for a Prince  :happybunny:


----------



## Imbrium

FlemishGiant said:


> I just rescued her a few weeks ago from the streets in North port, FL. I think shes still a little scared, living outside her whole life than moving into a giant area all to herself, she probably have no idea what to do with it. Poor baby  But incase if your wondering if i would re home her because shes not as friendly, the answer is HECK NO. Some one thought that last time.



You've got a far wiser perspective on animals than many adults! It's sad that anyone would get rid of an animal for not being "friendly", as though it's the animal's fault, but far too many people do. We're so much bigger than our pets - if you put yourself in their shoes, it's easy to see why it might be hard for them to trust us. A timid animal just needs someone gentle and patient who's willing to put in the time to EARN their trust and affection and who will love them no matter what, even if they never become "friendly" - your rabbit is so lucky that she found you!


----------

